# bnib 2011 hertz ml 280 tweeter set



## milhouse (Jul 12, 2010)

2011 hertz mille ml 280 ml280 tweeter set nib - eBay (item 250767393707 end time Feb-08-11 16:14:11 PST)

This is my auction. I bought two pairs, keeping one (have not heard yet) and my wife doesnt want me to do the required mods to fit them in her car. Just looking to get my money back on these.


----------



## milhouse (Jul 12, 2010)

2011 hertz mille ml 280 ml280 tweeter set nib - eBay (item 250771820795 end time Feb-20-11 17:08:56 PST)

didn't sell trying again...


----------



## rayheatfan (Feb 25, 2011)

ML 280's are amazing!


----------



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

great tweeters!


----------

